# Venice hotels?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

First wedding anniversary coming up. Keen to capitalise and build on recent Valentines day triumph, want to whisk her off to Venice for a dirty long weekend.

Now you seasoned travellers, who knows of a nice hotel in Venice? Don't need 5 star American style. Small? Hip? Romantic? Any ideas?

I am getting my red duffle coat.

Cheers.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I would stay away from the big hotels - not the real Venice.

IMHO best is Pensione Accademia. Lovely family run small private hotel just off the Grand Canal by the Academia Bridge. Really nice with a real Italian feel and a garden too!

You will love it. I have stayed there 3 times and next time I go to Venice...yep the Pensione Accademia again!

Look into it.

Also call them yourself and book.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Giles I shall look them up.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks perfect  I'll book tomorrow and surprise her next week.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Excellent.

Let me know how much you enjoy it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Got to agree with Giles on the Pensione Accademia - great hotel.

For extra points take a water taxi from the airport - about Â£50 ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Try La Luna lot's of stars but not that many rooms most rooms come with a beautiful view over the canals www.baglionhotels.com 
Venice can be a boring this time of year some places closed til easter but,if you want something even more romantic then go to Florence.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Sorry that should be www.baglionihotels.com


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Ai Tre Archi: Lovely hotel - we stayed there three weekends ago.

Gary, could send you some pictures if you want?

www.octopustravel.com for hotels.

we got two return flights with Easyjet for Â£105 and two night in this beautiful *** hotel for Â£117. Â£220 for a lovely weekend - it was too cheap to be true, but a wonderful (perfect) weekend.....enjoy!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

A great site for hip hotels is the "Design Hotels" group. http://www.designhotels.com/html/1/set_1_0.htm . I see they have 1 hotel listed for Venice which looks well smart, but ain't cheap. I stayed in the one they have in Tuscany, which was sensationally good, if a tad pricey.

Steve


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Choices. Choices. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Easy jet booked (Â£280 for flights from Bristol) 13-16 March. Thinking of doing 2 hotels.....

We both did Florence before in previous relationships - best left 

Thanks for all the tips folks. Mrs C should be pleasantly surprised - I know she thinks I will forget first anniversary, but I'm keeping quiet.

Although I do remember clearly the classic Fawlty Towers Anniversary episode where Basil pretends to forget.......


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I want to take the far better half to Venice too. The only problem is getting away at the right hour of the day. Some of the flights go in to Treviso Airport. Is this a pain to get to Venice from.

Help, I must book soon because I want very specific times.

Thanks.

Andy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just Back.

Had great time. tourist numbers down 50% and virtually no braying Yanks - so it was blissfully quiet.

Pensionne Acedemia was great (good recommendation Giles) and we jmainly ust wondered around, did a bit of art (Mrs C likes culture), and consumed plenty of good food and wine. Oh, and she bought loads of shoes.

Almost a shame to be back except the weather has turned nice and I wouldn't want to miss the start of the War... 

Thanks for everyones tips. Good source.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Gary - brilliant. Great you enjoyed it. Always a bit worrying making recommendations even if you know it is a good one yourself.


----------

